# Gothic painting?



## mendicus (Apr 23, 2018)

I was told this painting to be made on 15-16th century,but I am not sure of it. Do you think it is true?
If not,how old it is?
It is oil or tempera on wooden table, size is 54,5x69,5 cm.
Thanks


----------



## mendicus (Apr 23, 2018)

On painting is scene of adoration of kings, but there is only one king so it is probably central part of triptych


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It looks authentic to me. But I believe some dabbler has botched the painting by repainting the eyes.


----------

